# Mesquite ...for the very first time!



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!!

For the very first time, I had the pleasure of work with the legendary Mesquite wood, from the Prosopis genus, which can be found most commonly in northern Mexico and southwestern United States. This raw fork was sent to me by the member and esteemed friend Parnell. You can check all the story in this link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30483-a-gift-for-celebration/









Carved with hand tools and finished with linseed oil and natural beeswax, this piece was a pleasure to work. It is indeed a fantastic wood, light, pliable and strong.

On the aesthetics side, I think it's plain to see that Mesquite wood is one of the most beautiful natural materials for making slingshots!!! Awesome grain!!

Many thanks, Parnell, for this priceless and fantastic gift!!!

Hope you folks like it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Q!

That is fantastic! Your skills, along with an amazing wood, have produced a beautiful slingshot!

Darren


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mister Magpie said:


> Q!
> 
> That is fantastic! Your skills, along with an amazing wood, have produced a beautiful slingshot!
> 
> Darren


Thank you so much, Darren!!!! 

A very valuable comment, coming from a master craftsman like yourself!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice ! As always Q.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Nice ! As always Q.


Thank you so much, sir!!

I'm glad you like it!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

AND.... you can BBQ with the scraps!

Nice slinger too!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Greavous said:


> AND.... you can BBQ with the scraps!
> 
> Nice slinger too!


LOL!!! Indeed!

And thank you for your nice reply!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow thats a stunner Q! The design, colours and finish are excellent.

Really nice job. :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I said it before, I'm saying again.... don't give raw forks to Q.... :rofl:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Wow thats a stunner Q! The design, colours and finish are excellent.
> 
> Really nice job. :thumbsup:
> 
> Tom


Thank you so much for your praise, my friend!!

You're very kind!!!

Cheers ...Q



e~shot said:


> I said it before, I'm saying again.... don't give raw forks to Q.... :rofl:


LOL!!! Were it is written "Don't give raw forks to Q", it should be read "Give MANY MORE raw forks to Q" 

Thank you for your nice reply, my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ! That is such gorgeous wood! Parnell was nice to send it to you  Glad to see you've brought out the best within my friend! Fantastic work as always. You are a slingshot making machine! :bowdown:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow just outstanding with the grain in the wood..you done real fine woodworking craftsmanship with that wood..

super sweet shooter in the end..a real beauty~~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Where to start? Wow! Beautiful! Gorgeous! Awesome!....

Very nice work my friend. You turned that fork into a masterpiece.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Fantastic work buddy! Es toda una chulada de maíz pintito mi estimado amigo Alcornoque.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow Q beautifully done!!!!!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Muito bom trabalho, a madeira é sem duvida linda, agora já sei o que é mesquite!! 

SSPT...


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

stunning work MASTER Q!

what a beautiful wood!

It looks like it's very ergonomic!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy S.. man, that is an amazing looking Slingshot!

I´m really glad this wonderful raw Fork made it to the Master of all Naturals!


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

That came out looking great!!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Q-riffic. Your designs are always tasteful and elegant. Para ver o mundo atraves de seus olhos seria grande. Always a pleasure to view your work HT. Looking forward to many more. Blessings.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ! That is such gorgeous wood! Parnell was nice to send it to you  Glad to see you've brought out the best within my friend! Fantastic work as always. You are a slingshot making machine! :bowdown:


Oh my friend!!!! :wave:

It's always very gratifying to receive your feedback!!Needless to say that it is important to me!!

I'm so glad you've like it. Actually, this one took me less time than I predicted, as mesquite wood is so fast to work with. Fantastic stuff!!

Cheers ...Q



oldmiser said:


> Wow just outstanding with the grain in the wood..you done real fine woodworking craftsmanship with that wood..
> 
> super sweet shooter in the end..a real beauty~~~~~AKAOldmiser


Thank you, sir, for your nice reply!!

Cheers ...Q



parnell said:


> Where to start? Wow! Beautiful! Gorgeous! Awesome!....
> 
> Very nice work my friend. You turned that fork into a masterpiece.


Parnell!!!

You were the culprit!! LOL!! 

Thank you so much for this nice piece of wood. You folks out there must be real fortunate!!! I have the cork oak, but you have the mesquite ...there's a portuguese song which says: "I have two sweethearts and I don't know which one I like the most!" LOL!!

Cheers, my friend!!

Q



Chepo69 said:


> Fantastic work buddy! Es toda una chulada de maíz pintito mi estimado amigo Alcornoque.


Muchas Gracias por tu comentário, Maestro!!!

Mesquite, una madera que estas acostumbrado. Maravillosa!!

Saludos hasta México!!

Q



PorkChopSling said:


> Wow Q beautifully done!!!!!


Thank you so much, my friend!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q



slingshooterPT said:


> Muito bom trabalho, a madeira é sem duvida linda, agora já sei o que é mesquite!!
> 
> SSPT...


Sim, que grande material é a mesquite!!

Infelizmente, não cresce em Portugal. Ao invés, nesta parte do globo é considerada até uma praga!! 

Obrigado pelo feedback!!

Q



carboncopy said:


> stunning work MASTER Q!
> 
> what a beautiful wood!
> 
> It looks like it's very ergonomic!


Thank you so much, dear sir!!

Yes, I've tried to give it some ergonomic features. So far, seems nice to hold and shoot!

Cheers ...Q



AnTrAxX said:


> Holy S.. man, that is an amazing looking Slingshot!
> 
> I´m really glad this wonderful raw Fork made it to the Master of all Naturals!


My friend!!

So nice to receive such a reply from a master craftsman!!

Thank you very much, AnTrAxX!!

Cheers ...Q



Longers7 said:


> That came out looking great!!


Thank you very much, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



tnflipper52 said:


> Q-riffic. Your designs are always tasteful and elegant. Para ver o mundo atraves de seus olhos seria grande. Always a pleasure to view your work HT. Looking forward to many more. Blessings.


My friend Tnflipper52 (or should I say GB!! LOL!!)

I'm so glad to see that you're still enchanted about the Portuguese language.

To receive comments like the one you just wrote, is one of the reasons that makes me happy of showing my works here!!!

You're such a kind man!!! May you live happy days in the future, sir!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

:bowdown: Everything I tried to say fell short.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Y+shooter said:


> :bowdown: Everything I tried to say fell short.


Oh my goodness, sir!!

I'm very honoured by your comment, my friend!!! Thank you so much!!! :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Man what a nice looking cat


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go looks great!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

So I want to be when I grow up "lol", I write this with humility before many teachers present here, thanks for sharing your art


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

So nice your new shooter, the dark core wood looks great against the top layer, ohh mesquite :wub:

thanks for showing Q


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Wery nice slingshot you are made!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Another master piece by the slingshot master!

Of coarse you know mesquite is one of my favorites. :wub:

Kudos Parnell!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Awasome, wood and well made.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

big t said:


> Man what a nice looking cat


Thank you so much, sir!!

Cheers ...Q



Can-Opener said:


> Way to go looks great!


Thank you very much for your nice comment, Can-Opener!!

Cheers ...Q



Overfrog said:


> So I want to be when I grow up "lol", I write this with humility before many teachers present here, thanks for sharing your art


Oh my!!!

I always try to do the best possible slingshot, only to discover that the best is always the latest!

Thank you so much for your praise!!

Cheers ...Q



Mr.Teh said:


> So nice your new shooter, the dark core wood looks great against the top layer, ohh mesquite :wub:
> 
> thanks for showing Q


Thank you so much, Mr.Teh!!

I'm glad that you've liked it!!! Mesquite is indeed an awesome wood!

Cheers ...Q



Sharker said:


> Wery nice slingshot you are made!


Thank you so much, Sharker!!

Cheers ...Q



rockslinger said:


> Another master piece by the slingshot master!
> 
> Of coarse you know mesquite is one of my favorites. :wub:
> 
> Kudos Parnell!


Thank you, sir!!! You're a gentle man!!!

And you most certainly know your mesquite!! Your feedback is indeed important to me!!

Cheers ...Q



Outlaw said:


> Awasome, wood and well made.


Thank you so much, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: ........... :wave:


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

that is a stunning slingshot...beautiful wood and crafted so fine...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: ........... :wave:


Oh my!!!!

My friend, THANK YOU so much for your ...well, OVERWHELMING praise!!!! I don't deserve it!! 

Hope everything is fine!!! I'll talk to you very soon!!

Cheers ...Q



Whitewolf said:


> that is a stunning slingshot...beautiful wood and crafted so fine...


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Absolutely amazing! I can only hope to become that good in the future!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

newbslingshotter said:


> Absolutely amazing! I can only hope to become that good in the future!


Many thanks, my friend, for your kind reply!!!

You will see that, in the future, when your passion for natural slingshots grow, your level of craftsmanship will grow too!!

Keep fork hunting!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Your´re a real wood-wizard, I take my hat off to you :bowdown:

Wish you a good start into the week!

Take care!

Luke


----------



## colinz (Apr 9, 2014)

What a hand full comes down to this little master piece, well done great work.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

What a woonderful piece Q-Man! :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> Your´re a real wood-wizard, I take my hat off to you :bowdown:
> 
> Wish you a good start into the week!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, my friend!!!!

You're very kind 

Cheers ...Q



colinz said:


> What a hand full comes down to this little master piece, well done great work.


Thank you very much, Colinz!!

Cheers ...Q



Bob Fionda said:


> What a woonderful piece Q-Man! :wave:


Wow!!!! Signor Bob is back!!!!

How are you my friend?? Tutto bene?? I'm so glad to see you here :wave:

Many thanks for your kind feedback!!

I really hope to see anytime soon some of your masterpieces!!! Please, do share with us, my good friend!!!

I'll be talking to you. Take care!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

OMG Q! U are truly gifted sir. My goodness that's a work of art . I take my hat off to u my friend


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

FishDoug said:


> OMG Q! U are truly gifted sir. My goodness that's a work of art . I take my hat off to u my friend


WOW!! Thank you, my friend!!!

Receive such a reply from an ARTIST is always encouraging!!

By the way, my friend: How's everything?? Hope all is well 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Beautiful, Q. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Q, You do such beautiful work. And that piece of wood is wonderful. Nice job.

winnie


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Love the naturals&#8230;&#8230;very nice! LBH2


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

TSM said:


> Beautiful, Q. Simply beautiful.


Thank you very much, TSM!!!

Cheers ...Q



Winnie said:


> Q, You do such beautiful work. And that piece of wood is wonderful. Nice job.
> 
> winnie


My friend Winnie!!!

How are you?? Many thanks for watching and leaving your nice reply!!

Cheers ...Q



LBH2 said:


> Love the naturals&#8230;&#8230;very nice! LBH2


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

